# Client Mail Pour Hotmail Sous Mac Os X



## Yaoting (25 Juin 2006)

Salut, cette fois ci je suis dans la bonne section et me semble pas avoir déjà vu la même requête...

Existe-t-il un client mail pour envoyer/recevoir les mails à partir de comptes hotmail? (donc pas de "pop" ni "smtp")


----------



## ntx (25 Juin 2006)

Yaoting a dit:
			
		

> Salut, cette fois ci je suis dans la bonne section et me semble pas avoir déjà vu la même requête...


Je pense que tu as mal regardé  Une petite recherche peut être ?


----------



## Laurent_h (26 Juin 2006)

Yaoting a dit:
			
		

> Salut, cette fois ci je suis dans la bonne section et me semble pas avoir déjà vu la même requête...
> 
> Existe-t-il un client mail pour envoyer/recevoir les mails à partir de comptes hotmail? (donc pas de "pop" ni "smtp")



il y en a 4 : Safari-Firefox-Camino-Opéra  

STOP aux blagues ; regarde ici


----------



## Yaoting (28 Juin 2006)

Y'a déjà un post là dessus? Je ne l'ai pas vu, autant pour moi alors... 

En tout cas merci de votre aide mais j'ai trouvé mon bonheur avec MacFreePOPs !


----------

